# [SOLVED]CPU you selected does not support x86-64

## fxstar

Hello, I installed gentoo using the latest handbook but I have got stuck, any help will be greatly appreciated. 

The kernel was configured manually using make menuconfig: 

```
 Processor type and features  ---> 

     

     Processor family ---> 
```

I tried  Generic-x86-64  and Core2 and newer Xeon aswell but it didn't worked. :Sad: 

The error I get: 

```
    make && make modules_install make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

    make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

    CHK include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

    CHK include/generated/utsrelease.h

    CC kernel/bounds.s

    kernel/bounds.c:1:0: error: CPU you selected does not support x86-64 instruction set

    make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 1

    make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
```

emerge --info

```
    emerge --info

    Portage 2.1.11.55 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.4.42-std3 51-amd64 x86_64)

    =================================================================

    System uname: Linux-3.4.42-std351-amd64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3-2100_CPU_@_3 .10GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

    KiB Mem: 1018528 total, 216624 free

    KiB Swap: 2097148 total, 2097148 free

    Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Apr 2013 17:45:01 +0000

    ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

    app-shells/bash: 4.2_p37

    dev-lang/python: 3.2.3-r2

    dev-util/pkgconfig: 0.28

    sys-apps/baselayout: 2.1-r1

    sys-apps/openrc: 0.11.8

    sys-apps/sandbox: 2.5

    sys-devel/autoconf: 2.69

    sys-devel/automake: 1.12.6

    sys-devel/binutils: 2.22-r1

    sys-devel/gcc: 4.6.3

    sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.7.3

    sys-devel/libtool: 2.4-r1

    sys-devel/make: 3.82-r4

    sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

    sys-libs/glibc: 2.15-r3

    Repositories: gentoo

    ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

    ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

    CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

    CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

    CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

    CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

    CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo -release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

    CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

    DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

    FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

    FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild -locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms s trict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

    FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

    GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.xservers.ro/gentoo/"

    LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

    LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

    PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

    PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

    PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/ distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

    PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

    PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

    PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

    SYNC="rsync://ftp.romnet.org/gentoo-portage"

    USE="acl berkdb bindist bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre readline session ssl tcpd unicode x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem b t87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-inte l intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" AL SA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate r oute share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb uni xd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn _file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mim e mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usert rack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables kr ita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq l oad memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm eart hmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oc eanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripma te tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bay rad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_ EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreo ffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="pyt hon2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ip set ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipma rk dhcpmac delude chaos account"

    Unset: CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC _EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

P.S This is running in a virtual env with vbox.

Thanx in advance.Last edited by fxstar on Mon Apr 29, 2013 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fxstar,

You appear to be running a 32 bit install on top of a 64 bit kernel.

You can do that if you wish but its a bit unusual.

```
emerge --info

    Portage 2.1.11.55 (default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.4.42-std3 51-amd64 x86_64)
```

Shows you have a x86 (32 bit) profile set but your kernel is 

```
3.4.42-std3 51-amd64 x86_64
```

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu" 
```

shows you have a 32 bit toolchain.

Did you intend to do a 32 bit or 64 bit install?

At a guess, you fetched the wrong stage3 tarball.

----------

## fxstar

 *Quote:*   

> Did you intend to do a 32 bit or 64 bit install?

 

32 bit install sincer I'm running this with vbox. Does it make sense ?

Thank you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fxstar,

Vbox supports either but its a 32 bit program itself.

The liveCD you have chrooted from appears to be 64 bit, so the kernel is set up for a 64 bit CPU.

If you really want a 32 bit kernel, exit the chroot, then go back in with 

```
linux32 chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

<other chroot steps>
```

This will trick the chroot into thinking its running on a 32 bit system.

----------

## fxstar

It works but I wonder which live CD should I use in the future ? Atm I'm using systemrescuecd-x86-3.5.1

Thank you for your time

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fxstar,

System Rescue CD provides both 64 bit and 32 bit kernels - you choose at boot time.

Vbox supports both 32 bit and 64 bit guests.  You only need to be consistent in your choice of liveCD kernel and stage3 tarball.

----------

## f4c3m3l70r

Aswell I couldnt build 32bit kernel for an older Thinkpad with the same error message: uncheck "64bit kernel" in menuconfig and done.

----------

## aim nano

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> fxstar,
> 
> Vbox supports either but its a 32 bit program itself.
> 
> The liveCD you have chrooted from appears to be 64 bit, so the kernel is set up for a 64 bit CPU.
> ...

 

I tried this and it didn't work.

 *f4c3m3l70r wrote:*   

> Aswell I couldnt build 32bit kernel for an older Thinkpad with the same error message: uncheck "64bit kernel" in menuconfig and done.

 

This did.  Thanks.

----------

## lwlvl

 *f4c3m3l70r wrote:*   

> Aswell I couldnt build 32bit kernel for an older Thinkpad with the same error message: uncheck "64bit kernel" in menuconfig and done.

 

Exactly my problem. Thnx!

----------

